# Welcome



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello, new member here. I haven't had bees in about 7 years now (still don't)
I just bought my first table saw and dado blade ready to build me a couple (or more). Just found this site. I live in Dallas/fort worth Texas area. Howdy


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome WT!


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome Whiskey, what kind of saw did you get?


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello, I got a Dewalt DW744XRS, and the Freud 8" dado. I wanted that cabinet saw they made, but Dewalt stopped making them a couple of years ago. I hated not buying an American saw. I have very limited wood working skills but I should have a good saw to learn with. To be honest I'm really leaning toward a top bar hive till I get the swing of it.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I started this year with both a 10 frame lang and a top bar. I woudl highly suggest you start with a lang. The support for it is far easier to find. For me but this is just personal preference. I enjoy the lang far more than the top bar also. The lang is simply more intuitive to me.

I think my prefernece has a lot to do with every time I looked in the lang this year I had reason to be pleased. every time I looked into the top bar their was either problems or confusion. In the end my experiences with the lang where mostly positive and the ones with the top bar where negative. by the end of the year I was ticked at all of them though. Even my sweet langstroth bees turned their cold heartless souls against me in the fall. That is another story though. But one that does support the idea that you will want to be able to find advice and sometimes quickly as you learn.


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

Did they Africanize on ya?, you know I had a hive (a wild swarm) that was VERY gentle, THEN AFTER they got established, they were very aggressive. I don't wear a veil or suit, and they popped me right next to my eye and mouth a couple of times when I just started to crack the hive open. Now this time around I'm going to get me a hat and veil. Mainly cause I don't want to look like elephant man the rest of the day. Them stinging me doesn't bother me at all. In fact I'm kinda looking forward to it


----------

